# Netgear Router wgr614 v3 drops connection frequently



## skinder506 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have an old Netgear wgr614 v3 wireless router. My connection drops through about 1-2 times every hour when I am using my laptop via the wireless router. On my screen there is a yellow triangle caution sign on my connectivity symbol and I can no longer connect to the internet. I have to press the reset button or power cycle the router just to get back online. I have bypassed the router and only used the modem connection and my connection does not drop. 

This problem just started to occur recently. a couple of months prior, this same thing happened but someone told me how to fix it. But I just upgraded my router firmware to 2.16 and had to erase my router settings. I did not write down my settings as i should have. I have tried all the common sense ways to fix this. In fact here are all the things I have tried:

I reseted the router many times(including power cycling)
- Holding the reset button for 10 seconds; holding the reset button for a minute while unplugging the power cord and plugging it back it.

I bypassed the router as i said before. connection works perfectly.


Please no answers such as "buy a new router" or "try power cycling" 

Thank you in advance and sorry for such a long thread.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

We'll see what we can do to avoid this:


> Please no answers such as "buy a new router" or "try power cycling"


Is this issue wired or wireless?
If it's wired, have you tried replacing your network cable or using different ports in your router?

Updating your Network Adapters drivers to the latest version is also a good idea.

From the wireless computer pls. run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector
Here's a more detail guide => Double click on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner, just click on it. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.


----------



## skinder506 (Jan 13, 2010)

I use wireless for my laptop and I use a wired connection for my Xbox 360. The connection drops for the 360 about once every two days.

The print screen is attached for the Xirrus application. 

My internet connection is called NETGEAR on the Xirrus print screen as well.

I covered up my ip address for obvious reasons.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please post in a resolution sufficient to read it.


----------



## skinder506 (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh sorry about that. I don't really know how to do that so i tried two different ways. If they both don't work I will try other ways.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

The second one is way better. Your wireless signal actually is excellent.
Have you updated your wireless network adapter's driver to the latest one?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First step would be to change the wireless channel on your router to channel 1 and see if that helps.


----------



## skinder506 (Jan 13, 2010)

yes. i've updated my router's firmware to 2.16. But that is what i was trying to say before: when i updated the firmware, I erased the settings and then this "disconnecting situation" started to occur again after months of good connection.

And to JohnWill, my router knowledge is barely a step above novice so could you elaborate on how to switch channels and what effect that will have?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Post# 6 clearly states to update your wireless network adapter's driver :smile:.


> yes. i've updated my router's firmware to 2.16.


----------



## skinder506 (Jan 13, 2010)

Oops. I thought those were the same. Ok I've updated my wireless network adapter and to be sure mine is called "Realtek RTL819SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC." I also updated the " MAC Bridging Miniport" because it also was under Network adapters.

I noticed under my wireless network adapters, there was a "Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter" that had the caution symbol over it. That was already up to date however.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What's the version and patch level of Windows in use?


----------



## skinder506 (Jan 13, 2010)

windows 7 and x64 bit


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## skinder506 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have did those steps. its a been a few hours and the connection has not dropped yet. To be sure I will update you tomorrow.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let us know. If it drops again, I'd like to see another wireless diagnostic screenshot.


----------



## skinder506 (Jan 13, 2010)

the router disconnected again but now its a lot less frequent. I attached a print screen of the Xirrus while the router disconnected. The print screen i showed you before was when the internet connection was perfectly running. I did not understand before but this time the router is disconnected while I took the picture.


----------



## skinder506 (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't know if you guys misunderstood me but my router is still disconnecting. I would still like some help.

Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

In your initial Post, need to verify something here. You've mentioned the following quoted below, did you mean a reset to the factory default and re-configure everything again?


> I have to press the reset button or power cycle the router just to get back online.


Is there another computer or a laptop that you can connect to the router and see if you're able to duplicate the issue?

I also that your Security is on WPA, you may try changing that to WPA2 and see if you 
the disconnection issue persist.

Another thing to try is, click on Start and on quick search type the word *msconfig* and press enter. Locate Startup Tab, in here disable ot untick Startups that are not needed, see if that helps too.

If issue still occurs after trying above recommendations, then maybe buying a new router would resolves your issue since you've mentioned that from your first Post.

Please update us.


----------



## skinder506 (Jan 13, 2010)

I only use my laptop(wireless) and my xbox 360(wired).

I changed my WPA-personal setting to WPA2-personal and if it helps the encryption type is AES.

I did the msconfig thing but only disabled minor things such as google toolbar and quicktime.

I restarted my computer as well. 

And like i said before the dropping of the connection is happening alot less frequently. About once a day now.


----------



## skinder506 (Jan 13, 2010)

I just deleted a message regarding my router freaking out when i tried to change the WPA setting to a WPA2 setting. 

If you had time to read that message the problem is fixed.

However my connection setting is still on WPA personal.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

WPA personal is fine, some equipment doesn't work well using WPA2.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the udpate. We're glad that your issue is now resolved.


----------



## skinder506 (Jan 13, 2010)

My issue is not resolved. Yes, the connection drops alot less frequently but it still drops.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I thought that all is well. I assumed wrong then. Have you ever tried changing the router's Channel? 1, 6 and 11 are the better ones.
I don't know if you want to try WEP, not too much security here. Sometimes changing the security helps then as soon as your connection is stable you may change it back to WPA. Just a thought.


----------



## cody1cody (May 17, 2010)

I just went trough this issue with a 3com wireless router.My connection would drop from both computers wired and wireless. With no type warning error lights or any thing from the router. After I cycle power to the router all would be good for about 1/2 hour. It turned out my power adapter was bad. I changed to a different power adapter and has been good since. Make sure you get one with the same voltage and that the plug has the same polarity


----------



## skinder506 (Jan 13, 2010)

I finally got some extra money to buy a new router so I'm done trying to fix this one. Thank you all for your help and advice. I will continue to come to this forum if i need any more help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let us know if that's the "silver bullet" for this problem. :smile:


----------



## skinder506 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well Im waiting for the router in the mail but its a Linksys WRT120 N. Any advice on whether that was a good choice for a router. I don't need wireless range(I'm about 10 feet from the router) and I have one laptop and play Xbox live via Ethernet Port.


----------



## skinder506 (Jan 13, 2010)

I just got a refurbished Linksys WRT120 N router. After I set it up and added security, it connects immediately but it says I have no internet access. I power cycled and did Hard Resets and nothing changed. the same message came when there was no security. I then bypassed the router and went directly to my modem and the internet was fine. I know there's a simple setting that I must have missed to fix this. I just can't seem to figure out what it is.

I can still login into my router by typing in the 192.168.1.1 in my browser.

On the attached picture show the CMD with "ipconfig /all" shows the "status" of my connection and the "no internet access" part.


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

um...assign a static ip address?

also assign a dns server lieke opendns or 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Can you see any Wireless Connections including yours?

Disable any Security/Firewall Software from your computer if you have any for now.


----------



## skinder506 (Jan 13, 2010)

DaChozenOnez said:


> um...assign a static ip address?
> 
> also assign a dns server lieke opendns or 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4


I tried to assign a static ip.(not sure how) my ip range's last digits were 1.100 - 1.150 so i made mine 1.175. I think thats how you do it right??

also tried the DNS thing too. both of those did nothing to change it.

and for the second post, I attached a print screen with all of my surrounding connections.

I'm attaching another pic.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I would leave it on Auto IP or DHCP for now.

Please remove your existing wireless profiles then re-configure it again by following this guide. Please remember to re-enter your Security Key again.


----------



## skinder506 (Jan 13, 2010)

I removed every profile except my college's profile.(I don't live on campus so I'm not connected at the moment.) The security key was a default one so I did a hard reset and made a new SSID with my own password. That wasn't a problem was it??

And there isn't any difference in connectivity.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

The SSID is the one that you originally type in the router's config. page. This is your wireless network's name. You will need to verify this by logging on to your router's page plus the Security key assigned.


----------



## skinder506 (Jan 13, 2010)

I've been tinkering around with the router trying to fix it but no success. The diagnostics on my Windows repair thing said the connection between the modem and my router might be the issue. But all my lights on the modem are flashing properly and I switched all my ethernet cords.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

For now, disable the Security from your router, disable any Firewalls in your computer as well. Have you updated the firmware of the router? You might want to do this and then do a factory reset.


----------



## skinder506 (Jan 13, 2010)

I disabled the security from both the router and my laptop and restarted my computer. It appeared to work because the "no internet access" signal disappeared. But when I tried to connect, nothing changed. I performed the windows diagnostics tool, and it said the router couldn't communicate with the DNS server.


----------

